# CubingUSA Southeast Championship 2019



## ducttapecuber (Mar 6, 2019)

CubingUSA Southeast Championship will be held in Charlotte, North Carolina USA on April 27-28th 2019. 
We will be holding ALL EVENTS
Competition Website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SoutheastChampionship2019
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll be going!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 6, 2019)

Great to hear they are having all events!


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm excited! I should be able to podium in 3BLD and MBLD.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 8, 2019)

All the best guys!


----------

